# Felsige Trails im Umkreis von 30km um Koblenz?



## Staabi (17. August 2009)

Hallo,

heute mal eine Anfrage von mir die nur entfernt mit Bikes zu tun hat (eigentlich ist der einzige Berührungspunkt das es in der Fahrradbranche überraschend viele Menschen gibt, die dieses Hobby ebenfalls ausüben...)

Neben Fahrrädern in allen Variationen sind sog. R/C Rockcrawler ein weiteres großes Hobby von mir. Dabei geht es um das Bezwingen von schwierigsten Geländepassagen mit ferngesteuerten Geländewagen im Masstab 1:10. Das ganze sieht dann so aus:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ka9Jy91E6Jg"]YouTube - BoppinÂ´Sunday[/ame]
(der orange Ford Bronco ist meiner, der Jeep gehört einem Kollegen aus dem Produktmanagement eines anderen Fahrradherstellers..)

Natürlich suche ich hier genau wie beim Biken immer gerne nach neuen Trails. Diese sollten einigermassen mit dem PKW erreichbar sein, da ich ja immer eine Menge R/C Geraffel mitschleppen muss. Bisher fahre ich auf folgenden Trails, die ich halt vom Biken her kenne:

- Bopparder Ripp (da wurde auch das obige Video gedreht, dabei finde ich es jedesmal jammerschade das der Trail für Bikes inzwischen gesperrt ist)
- Rheinsteig zwischen Lahnstein und Braubach, da gibt eine nette  Felspassage
- Bärenbrückelchen
- die Abfahrt mit dem Geröllfeld bei Lahnstein
- Bad Ems Concordiaturm
- Ruppertsklamm Lahnstein, zum Biken gänzlich ungeeignet, mit dem Crawler kann man da aber schon Spass haben
- Bei den Burgen in Kobern-Gondorf (wobei das zu anspruchslos ist, quasi ein S1 Trail für Crawler)

Jetzt meine Frage, kennt Ihr noch andere Trails mit Felsuntergrund die zum Crawlen geeignet sind und die mir bisher entgangen sind? Müssen gar nicht mal lang sein, wenn es schwierig genug ist kann man sich auch auf 10qm einen Nachmittag beschäftigen... Wie sieht es denn an der Mosel aufwärts Richtung Cochem aus? Dankeschön

VG Michael


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2009)

Was ist mit dem Concoriaturm bei Bad Ems?
Bin ihn schon sehr lange nicht mehr gefahren, aber dort waren doch Felsplatten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (17. August 2009)

Hi Andreas,

danke, den ercrawle ich schon . Da sind auch tatsächlich Felsplatten, wie ich am Sonntag beim Biken auch mal wieder nachprüfen konnte.

VG

Michael
P.S.: Irgendwann sollten wir tatsächlich mal zusammen biken, ich fahre halt wegen Familie immer schon Sonntags morgens recht früh los (so gegen 9:00) und die Tour sollte auch so sein das mein Sohn seinen Vater den Rest des Tages nicht nur völlig platt auf der Couch liegen sieht


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2009)

Da wird sich doch sicher was finden lassen..........
Wenn ich vom See der Seeen zurück bin wird es wohl mal klappen.

Gruß


----------



## dancing Queen (18. August 2009)

Bei Burgen gibt es zwei alte Steinbrüche. Etwas außerhalb von Treis liegt ein recht großer Steinbruch. Da könnt Ihr fahren bis die Brennstoffzelle für RC-Autos serienreif ist. Die Trails sind auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## wilde_kerle (24. August 2009)

Hallo Michael, 
früher war ich im Rheintal unterwegs. Ich erinnere mich noch an Passagen, die heute Zuwegungen zum Rheinsteig bei Kamp sind. Wie siehts denn auf der Schmittenhöhe aus?

Gruß Markus


----------



## T!ll (17. Mai 2010)

*threadausgrab*
Hallo,

Also an der Mosel gibts den ein oder anderen Trail, der fürs Crawlen bestimmt gut geeignet ist.

Da fällt mir spontan ein der Brauselay-Trail bei Cochem, Buchsbaumpfad bei Treis, Dortebachtal bei Klotten, runter nach Löf gibts auch noch nen schönen Weg.

Die sind natürlich auch zum biken super 

In Hatzenport gibts es auch noch einen Klettersteig.

Gruß
Till


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Mai 2010)

Ah, gut dass jemand das Thema nochmals aufgreift!

Bin gestern in Bad Ems vom Concoriaturm runter, der ist doch recht felsig.
Könnte geeignet sein.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## T!ll (17. Mai 2010)

Hab grad noch ein Bild vom Buchsbaumpfad gefunden...


----------



## Hillcruiser (8. Juni 2010)

wie wär´s denn mit dem Fischerpfad von der Layer Höhe runter an die Mosel...


----------



## great87rick (8. Juni 2010)

Ja denke auf dem Fischer das passt auch gut, nur halt viel loses material....Sonst würd ich vielleicht noch Bad Bertrich vorschlagen, sind einige Felsige Wanderpfade, auch nicht zu Steil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Tipps.

Steil darf es schon ruhig sein 






(mein Scale-Crawler)





(mein Comp-Crawler, und ja, das ist er hochgefahren)

VG
Michael


----------



## Seeadler-Ulmen (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo und guten Tag
Da kann ich nur die Schiefergrube in Leinkaul zwischen Kaisersesch und Laubach empfehlen. Die Schiefergrube wird beim Büchler MTB Rennen "Durch die wilde Endert " durchfahren. Es handelt sich um einen ausrangiertes Schieferbergwerk. Da kannst du so lange fahren bis zu dein Auto nicht mehr wieder findest. Die Strecke ist mit dem MTB sehr anspruchsvoll insbesondere bei Nässe ist Spaß garantiert. Der Trail ins Tal ist am Eingang jetzt breiter wegen Holrräumarbeiten, jedoch beleibt der Spaß auf dem Rest erhalten. 
Seeadler Ulmen.


----------

